# advice on moving to majorca



## Stoo (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi there, i'm a 31 year old male looking to move to Majorca. I have been contemplating this now for the last 2-3 years. I would like to work out there but the thing holding me back is i've heard horror stories about the lack of work out there. 

I'm currently serving as a police officer - i know colleagues who have transferred via their jobs to Canada and Australia, and did this no problem, so i was wondering if i could do this? Or if possible, some form of security at an airport possibly? 

I would like to move to the Calvia area of the island.

I'm just seeking advice on what pitfalls there are etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stoo said:


> Hi there, i'm a 31 year old male looking to move to Majorca. I have been contemplating this now for the last 2-3 years. I would like to work out there but the thing holding me back is i've heard horror stories about the lack of work out there.
> 
> I'm currently serving as a police officer - i know colleagues who have transferred via their jobs to Canada and Australia, and did this no problem, so i was wondering if i could do this? Or if possible, some form of security at an airport possibly?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

sadly you're not hearing horror stories - it's pure hard fact 

afaik only Spanish nationals can join the police force & they have to pass _oposiciones_ to get in - I seem to remember a news story fairly recently where there were 100s (1000s??) of applicants for a couple of dozen jobs in one province - I think there's a post about it in the 'economy & employment' sticky

for airport or similar security work you'd obvioulsy need native level Spanish - & if there are any jobs going I'm sure there are plenty of Spaniards chasing them already


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> sadly you're not hearing horror stories - it's pure hard fact
> 
> ...


Sadly xabiachica is right. 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Stoo,

If you are a serving police officer in the U.K., you are not eligible for transfer to the Spanish Police. The Police forces in Spain are not recruiting. I have two young friends, both Spanish who cannot get in to the Guardia Civil, Policia National, or the Policia Local.

Perhaps you should try, Australia, not too long ago the South Australian Police were recruiting.

The only other way is to do your time and retire here on pension, in the mean time take your holidays in Mallorca and learn the language.

It would perhaps be a tad foolish to leave a secure job.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you speak* fluent* Spanish?

Would be a major pre-requisite for a police officer I would think - even if you were eligible on other counts, which I don't believe you are.


----------

